# 16x8.5 corvette wheels on MKIII Gti?? Help please



## VRSICKSCITY (Apr 25, 2006)

To the forum,

Im trying to figure out if I can run corvette wheels on my MKIII Gti.








Cant find the et anywhere, was told they have a 6'' back space.
Can anyone verify they are 32mm offset?
Any ideas on what I would be running for spacers and how much would I be poking in the front/rear?
Will 5x100 to 5x120 adapters work to run these wheels or do I need something custom made?
Hope someone has some help to offer
Cheers, 
Chops, Marcsport LLC


















_Modified by VRSICKSCITY at 7:28 AM 1-12-2009_


----------



## VRSICKSCITY (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: 16x8.5 corvette wheels on MKIII Gti?? Help please (VRSICKSCITY)*

Good to know


----------



## VRSICKSCITY (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: 16x8.5 corvette wheels on MKIII Gti?? Help please (VRSICKSCITY)*

Awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: 16x8.5 corvette wheels on MKIII Gti?? Help please (VRSICKSCITY)*

the back of the mounting surface can be shaved down on those wheels to get you extra 4-5mm, they got lots of beef on there.


----------



## vr95 (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: 16x8.5 corvette wheels on MKIII Gti?? Help please (VRSICKSCITY)*

Your a european car!!! Not american! How about you ditch the wheels and spend money on power!


----------



## VRSICKSCITY (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: 16x8.5 corvette wheels on MKIII Gti?? Help please (vr95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr95* »_Your a european car!!! Not american! How about you ditch the wheels and spend money on power! 

how about that doesnt answer my question... VRT, been there done that, thats why its for sale in the FI classified. If I wanted power, I would own a VW


----------

